# exhaust restriction



## joseph (Jan 5, 2000)

My 81 C10 has a 250 inline 6 in it. I had a new exhaust system installed and shortly after I started getting blow-by smoke coming out of my oil fill hole. I have replaced the pcv vave and hoses and all related exterior parts. Could there be something internal thats causing a restriction or am I looking at a cracked piston?


----------



## Captkaos (Jan 3, 2000)

Excessive blowby could be an indication of worn cylinder wall, worn/broken rings, or piston. Something in the cylinders are not sealing correctly.

----------
Chris Lucas
http://www.wwisp.com/~captkaos


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The early 80's inline 250 6 cyl had an integral head design, meaning that the intake was part of the casting of the head. This caused the head to be prone to cracking.
they usually cracked between the vavles causing blowby and loss of compresion.
Forget about repairing the head, I payed and payed to try and fix, and I would have been better off installing a sb chevy v 8 for alot less money.
And trying to find a good head is next to impossible, a head off an older model may work??
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## joseph (Jan 5, 2000)

A guy I work with will sell me a 350 for $200. It needs to be rebuilt, but from what everyone has been telling me, it sounds like the best way to go. I just wish I could salvage all the new parts off my 250. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Captkaos (Jan 3, 2000)

Maybe you could call these guys first. The experts in inline 6 power.
http://www.cliffordperformance.com/main_clifford_home.htm

----------
Chris Lucas
http://www.wwisp.com/~captkaos


----------

